# Flounder run getting close



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Me and Zeitgeist made a quick run yesterday afternoon to see if any flounder were showing up yet. The water was slick as glass, but the high barometric pressure made for a slow bite. We ended up catching 8 flounder, but unfortunately only 2 were keepers, but we got a couple trout to make up for it. We were fishing 3' to 5' of water adjacent to the channel using Chicken boy Bubba cluckers in red/white and Psycho shad in bone/diamond on 1/4oz heads. I was really impressed with the way the bone/diamond showed up in the dirty water. I think after the front this weekend that things are gonna start picking up.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for the great report as always. When you have time I would greatly appreciate a "Lets Talk about Barometric Pressure" it's something I see mention frequently on 2cool. I have studied the topic on this sit but would like to hear about straight from the horses mouth. Glad to see you're catching and thank you


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

jpdarby2 said:


> Thanks for the great report as always. When you have time I would greatly appreciate a "Lets Talk about Barometric Pressure" it's something I see mention frequently on 2cool. I have studied the topic on this sit but would like to hear about straight from the horses mouth. Glad to see you're catching and thank you


I put it on the general fishing discussion board.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Great report. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work guys!


----------



## fishin redneck (Mar 28, 2012)

I had enough Chickenboys to last a lifetime but someone helped them self to them .
I HATE A THIEF .

Sorry for the hi- jack !


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for the report . I appreciate the update .


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

nice catch


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

It was a great day! Just like old times! I stuffed the smallest keeper, deboned!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> Me and Zeitgeist made a quick run yesterday afternoon to see if any flounder were showing up yet. The water was slick as glass, but the high barometric pressure made for a slow bite. We ended up catching 8 flounder, but unfortunately only 2 were keepers, but we got a couple trout to make up for it. We were fishing 3' to 5' of water adjacent to the channel using Chicken boy Bubba cluckers in red/white and Psycho shad in bone/diamond on 1/4oz heads. I was really impressed with the way the bone/diamond showed up in the dirty water. I think after the front this weekend that things are gonna start picking up.


I took ZG floundering once, Sharkchum. You have to watch him, or he'll stuff all those hand-sized ones into his lunch box, and tell you he threw them back.

Just kidding - that looks like a great day on the water.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> I took ZG floundering once, Sharkchum. You have to watch him, or he'll stuff all those hand-sized ones into his lunch box, and tell you he threw them back.
> 
> Just kidding - that looks like a great day on the water.


That was a colossal trip that I will never forget! The other day when you commented about Redfish Rick, I tried to find pics and look up the report I made, but it is gone. You remember the report? You even commented on it. Can't find it via the search function.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> That was a colossal trip that I will never forget! The other day when you commented about Redfish Rick, I tried to find pics and look up the report I made, but it is gone. You remember the report? You even commented on it. Can't find it via the search function.


Took some digging.


Zeitgeist said:


> Alrighty


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> Took some digging.


?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> ?


To find it. Click on the little arrow to jump to your original quote and the thread.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> To find it. Click on the little arrow to jump to your original quote and the thread.


Now I understand, you posted the report. :brew2:


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

who HASN'T fish with Z??


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Ethan Hunt said:


> who HASN'T fish with Z??


He told me he had a terminal illness, and that was his last chance to experience a flounder boat. I'm just so happy the experimental treatments worked.


----------

